# gtx 460 and gtx 570 SLI??



## herbert42

ok... well i posted another thread on here about buying a new video card and i decided to get a Nvidia gtx 570. this one to be specific: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130595&cm_re=gtx_570-_-14-130-595-_-Product

i have a nvidia gtx 460 right now and i was wondering if it would be a good idea to run them both, or just the 570. here's the link to the exact 460 i have right now: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500173

and also, if i do run them SLI, what would i do about drivers? would i need drivers for both cards, or just the 570? and also what about overclocking?? thanks.


----------



## salvage-this

You can't run those two in SLI.  The best that you could do is use the GTX for Physx and the GTX 570 for graphics.  Probably would not make that much of a difference.


----------



## herbert42

alright thanks. what should i do with my old video card then?? i dont think very many people are willing to buy used cards.


----------



## Shane

I think it would be a better option (and cheaper)to just get another GTX460 and run them in SLI...forget the 570.

Why are you wanting to upgrade? The 460 is still a very capable card,even the 768mb version.

Just make sure your Power supply is up to it...what is your power supply?


----------



## salvage-this

You should be able to get a decent price for it.  Just be sure to post a lot of details about it.  A lot of people are more inclined to trust the card if you tell them everything about how it performed in your system.


----------



## herbert42

Nevakonaza said:


> I think it would be a better option (and cheaper)to just get another GTX460 and run them in SLI...forget the 570.
> 
> Why are you wanting to upgrade? The 460 is still a very capable card.



well, im not entirely sure. i thought i needed a new graphics card because almost all my games are barely working on there for some reason and i figured i needed a better card. everywhere i post online, people say nothing is being bottlenecked on my system, so i figured i must have an old card and needed a new one. its really kinda frustrating. i'll play a game on 1080p with the highest settings and it will lag just as bad as on 640x460 with all the lowest settings. give or take about 5 fps.


----------



## BurningSkyline

Agreed with the SLi 460 comment. 'Nuff Said. About your FPS... what processor are you running and what games are you playing? 

I have a question though: Since the 560 uses the same GPU as the 460, can you SLi those, Or can you only do that type of multi-card setup with crossfire? 

Also, why do people always use FPS Drop and Lag Interchangeably?


----------



## herbert42

BurningSkyline said:


> Agreed with the SLi 460 comment. 'Nuff Said. About your FPS... what processor are you running and what games are you playing?
> 
> I have a question though: Since the 560 uses the same GPU as the 460, can you SLi those, Or can you only do that type of multi-card setup with crossfire?
> 
> Also, why do people always use FPS Drop and Lag Interchangeably?



you know what... just have all my specs 

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015

Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157191

HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152181

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231351

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146061&Tpk=NZXT Gamma

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103871&cm_re=amd_640-_-19-103-871-_-Product

GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500173


----------



## BurningSkyline

Well, I think your Athlon Quad core would be enough. And a GTX 570 might bottleneck one anyways. Still, what games are you running?

Also, what is your monitor resolution and are you maxing out your games completely or what?


----------



## herbert42

BurningSkyline said:


> Well, I think your Athlon Quad core would be enough. And a GTX 570 might bottleneck one anyways. Still, what games are you running?
> 
> Also, what is your monitor resolution and are you maxing out your games completely or what?



im usually not completely maxing out my games. like i said, 90% of the time, the settings don't make a very big difference at all. im playing all my games at 1920x1080 which is my monitors native resolution. im just really confused right now. it doesn't really make sense to me that almost all of my games do this. there are a few games i can remember that run pretty good. dirt 3 usually runs 50-65 fps (usually closer to 60), and crysis 2 runs about the same (50-65). but then pretty much all other games dont run very good. i cant really name many specifics considering most everything does this. first i thought i needed a better processor, then i new video card, and now you guys are saying my video card is fine, and im just so confused 0_o

i need help please.


----------



## BurningSkyline

You're not exactly answering my question... List the games you play... Also, what AA do you use? AA can make a huge impact on you're FPS.  Otherwise I'm not sure what the problem is.


----------



## herbert42

BurningSkyline said:


> You're not exactly answering my question... List the games you play... Also, what AA do you use? AA can make a huge impact on you're FPS.  Otherwise I'm not sure what the problem is.



alright. im sorry. first of all, i guess about half my games have AA on. usually x4 or x2. most of the time it doesn't make a huge performance difference (well, most every setting doesn't do much, but that is besides the point. thats what im here to figure out). i'll list all the games i have for the pc. give or take a few, i might forget some.

assasins creed brotherhood
dirt 3
gta 4
gta san andreas
oblivion
black ops
portal 2
bad company 2
(CS:S) counter strike: source
crysis
crysis 2
crysis warhead (haven't played yet)
morrowind
fallout new vegas
far cry 2
garry's mod
left 4 dead 2
mafia 2
sniper: ghost warrior
team fortress 2

about 70-80% of these games are having this problem. some games run beyond 60 fps. portal 2 is usually always 100+ fps. CS:S runs at like 200-400.


----------



## mihir

I would suggest against getting another GTX 460 and SLIing.
I would suggest selling the GTX 460 and getting a new GTX 570.The GTX 570 is a beast.
The GTX 570 would be able to play anything you throw at it.
The Cons of SLI
1.HEAT
2.POWER
3.Driver Issues

PLus if you go for the GTX 570 you will get better re-sale value later compared to the GTX 460.And Why get 2 cards when there is a single powerful card which can cater to your needs.


----------



## salvage-this

do you have Vsinc enabled? that might be why you are not seeing frames go much over 60 regardless of the settings.


----------



## BurningSkyline

mihir said:


> I would suggest against getting another GTX 460 and SLIing.
> I would suggest selling the GTX 460 and getting a new GTX 570.The GTX 570 is a beast.
> The GTX 570 would be able to play anything you throw at it.
> The Cons of SLI
> 1.HEAT
> 2.POWER
> 3.Driver Issues
> 
> PLus if you go for the GTX 570 you will get better re-sale value later compared to the GTX 460.And Why get 2 cards when there is a single powerful card which can cater to your needs.



460 SLI > GTX 570 imo. Less resale value, like you said though.


----------



## mihir

BurningSkyline said:


> 460 SLI > GTX 570 imo. Less resale value, like you said though.



Performance wise it would be able to pull a fast one around the GTX 570 in some games optimized for SLI.But in some games the GTX 570 will also perform better.
But the GTX 570 will be able to handle any games you throw at it without any problems,so would the GTX 460 SLI but why go through all the HASSLE of SLIing rather than just getting one powerful card which is a beast and also will not slack anywhere.
Also there wouldn't be a single game which the GTX 570 won't be able to run at a playable frame-rate which the GTX 460 SLI will be able to run.
The GTX 570 is a beast and also is a better card than the GTX 480.
I would say the performance would be almost equal with the SLI setup having the upper-hand.But with also many other cons for just a few FPS gains.


----------



## herbert42

salvage-this said:


> do you have Vsinc enabled? that might be why you are not seeing frames go much over 60 regardless of the settings.



nope. vsync is OFF on every single game.


----------



## BurningSkyline

mihir said:


> Performance wise it would be able to pull a fast one around the GTX 570 in some games optimized for SLI.But in some games the GTX 570 will also perform better.
> But the GTX 570 will be able to handle any games you throw at it without any problems,so would the GTX 460 SLI but why go through all the HASSLE of SLIing rather than just getting one powerful card which is a beast and also will not slack anywhere.
> Also there wouldn't be a single game which the GTX 570 won't be able to run at a playable frame-rate which the GTX 460 SLI will be able to run.
> The GTX 570 is a beast and also is a better card than the GTX 480.
> I would say the performance would be almost equal with the SLI setup having the upper-hand.But with also many other cons for just a few FPS gains.


 
Honestly, reading that changed my opinion. I never really thought about it too much.


----------



## herbert42

so no one knows what's causing low frame rates??


----------



## salvage-this

Have you checked what your cpu and gpu usages are in game?


----------



## herbert42

salvage-this said:


> Have you checked what your cpu and gpu usages are in game?



no. i dont think so. and btw, i was considering getting another gtx 460 and running them SLI, but im not entirely sure they would run. i've never had an SLI setup so im not too sure on what im doing. im not entirely sure my motherboard supports it. here's my video card and motherboard.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157191
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500173

and here is the 460 i wanted to get

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125345

the main reason im not sure they would work is because i have a 768mb version and the one i wanted to get was 1gb.


----------



## salvage-this

You are correct. Your motherboard does not support SLI.  So you can only use a multi gpu configuration if you switch to AMD.  

Just to answer your other question you can't have the 1gb and 760mb in SLI.  They need to have the same amount of memory.


----------



## herbert42

salvage-this said:


> You are correct. Your motherboard does not support SLI.  So you can only use a multi gpu configuration if you switch to AMD.
> 
> Just to answer your other question you can't have the 1gb and 760mb in SLI.  They need to have the same amount of memory.



alright. thank you. i'll probably just go with the gtx 570. i need some more money first. i only have about $260 at the moment.


----------



## BurningSkyline

herbert42 said:


> alright. thank you. i'll probably just go with the gtx 570. i need some more money first. i only have about $260 at the moment.



Are you sure your GPU is the issue though? No need to waste money.


----------



## herbert42

BurningSkyline said:


> Are you sure your GPU is the issue though? No need to waste money.



No. I'm really not too sure. But what else could it be?


----------



## BurningSkyline

herbert42 said:


> No. I'm really not too sure. But what else could it be?



Processor, RAM (usually not the ram) Settings, Programs, etc. 
Do you run any software in the background while gaming?


----------



## herbert42

BurningSkyline said:


> Processor, RAM (usually not the ram) Settings, Programs, etc.
> Do you run any software in the background while gaming?



No. not that I know of. Just usually fraps and what ever is normally running. I don't really shut down specific programs. But when I do run other programs, I never usually leave them running.


----------



## BurningSkyline

herbert42 said:


> No. not that I know of. Just usually fraps and what ever is normally running. I don't really shut down specific programs. But when I do run other programs, I never usually leave them running.



I honestly feel like the questions I'm asking are going no where, and I feel like its just wasting both of our time, but what programs are normal? Firefox is a Resource hog, and if you're recording with Fraps that is your main issue.


----------



## herbert42

BurningSkyline said:


> I honestly feel like the questions I'm asking are going no where, and I feel like its just wasting both of our time, but what programs are normal? Firefox is a Resource hog, and if you're recording with Fraps that is your main issue.



I'm really sorry. But I'm not sure what to answer. And I'm not recording, I just have fraps on for the fps. When I say "normal" applications are running, I just mean what ever windows normally runs. I don't mess with that stuff. I never have. Just what ever is running, is running. And anything that I run (firefox, team viewer, skype, etc) I close. Basically anything I intentionally opened, I close. With the exception of avast.


----------



## BurningSkyline

herbert42 said:


> I'm really sorry. But I'm not sure what to answer. And I'm not recording, I just have fraps on for the fps. When I say "normal" applications are running, I just mean what ever windows normally runs. I don't mess with that stuff. I never have. Just what ever is running, is running. And anything that I run (firefox, team viewer, skype, etc) I close. Basically anything I intentionally opened, I close. With the exception of avast.



I honestly Have no idea then... Which games are the worst in terms of FPS? -_^


----------



## herbert42

BurningSkyline said:


> I honestly Have no idea then... Which games are the worst in terms of FPS? -_^



Black ops, assassins creed brotherhood, and crysis 1 are the worst I'd say. I understand I'm not going to get very high frame rates on crysis anyway, but graphic settings make absolutely no difference. I know I said it does that with pretty much all my games, but this one is pretty bad. I can go from 640x480 on all the lowest settings to 1920x1080 to high with very little difference. I only notice a difference on very high (1080p). But ya, like I said it does this for pretty much all the games I listed, but those are probably the worst from all of them if I had to pick.


----------



## CardboardSword

What are your temps like? If your fan isn't spinning up your card may be overheating, which will negatively impact performance. Do you have the latest drivers installed? It is quite a peculiar situation.


----------



## herbert42

CardboardSword said:


> What are your temps like? If your fan isn't spinning up your card may be overheating, which will negatively impact performance. Do you have the latest drivers installed? It is quite a peculiar situation.



ok, well my temps use to never go over 60c, but i've had it overclocked for a while now and i've noticed it goes up to about 68c now. once i had it to 70c, but its always between 60-68 the hottest. and no, its not the overclock that is messing up my games, this problem started beforehand.

and yes, i have the latest drivers. i check every few days.


----------



## CardboardSword

herbert42 said:


> ok, well my temps use to never go over 60c, but i've had it overclocked for a while now and i've noticed it goes up to about 68c now. once i had it to 70c, but its always between 60-68 the hottest. and no, its not the overclock that is messing up my games, this problem started beforehand.
> 
> and yes, i have the latest drivers. i check every few days.



It was worth a shot. Have you tried stability testing it to see if it returns any errors?


----------



## herbert42

CardboardSword said:


> It was worth a shot. Have you tried stability testing it to see if it returns any errors?



no, i haven't really thought of that 

how would i test that? i've done other tests for my RAM because i thought there was something wrong with that a while back, but it was ok.


----------

